
Facebook's underclass - J-dawg
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/sep/26/facebook-workers-housing-janitors-unique-parsha
======
J-dawg
It seems needlessly cruel not to allow the contractors to access the free
amenities provided by (other low paid staff at) the company.

Having access to a free bike service or haircut is a nice perk for a
developer, but for someone on minimum wage it could make a huge difference to
their disposable income.

